# Setting up Home Theater



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

I am starting the process of putting together a Home Theater in my basement. The room is 15’ deep and 16’ wide. I would like a large screen approx. 100” diagonal and a decent projector (1080p) that will give me a great HD picture – maybe a Sony VPL-VW50. The throw distance will be approx. 14’.

Also, I would like to a 5.1 Surround sound system. These would be in wall speakers – 3 in front and 2 in back. The sub would be in the right front corner.

The receiver has to be able to accommodate an IPOD and a Sony Playstation 3.
The IPOD will play all my music and the Playstation will ber used for games as well a DVD’s.

The receiver should be placed behind a door on the right middle side of the room. 

Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

If you have to go in-wall, I only have 3 recommendations;
Triad 
James Loudspeakers
RBH Sound
There are many companies that sell in-wall speakers, but very few in-walls that perform well.

As for the receiver,... any of the new mid to high end receivers from Denon, Yamaha, HK, Onkyo, Pioneer should do fine. Depends on what you decide for speakers and your budget.

Lots of folks with lots of knowledge around here, but it would be helpful if you can let us know what your budget is for the speakers, the sub, the receiver etc.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Mark ----- I can get the VPL-VW50 for about $2,500. As far as the rest goes --- my budget is about $2,500 also.

Thanks


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hmmm,...tough budget for good in-wall speakers. I think I'd suggest;

3 RBH MC-616 for LCR duties = $1125
2 RBH MC-6DB for side surrounds = $649
1 SVS PB12-Plus = $799
1 Denon 2808CI = $1199

I know I blew your budget, but these are MSRP,... if you can get the Sony for nearly half price, you should be able to get a good deal on this other stuff :R 
For example, you can pick up the Denon here at the Shack Electronics Store for $838

IMHO it is really hard to get good in-wall speakers on a budget,.... most people will try to dissuade you from in-walls because they don't sound as good as free standing speakers. Part of that is because most people have only heard cheap or poorly engineered in-walls and base their opinion on them. If you have ever heard Triad Gold in-wall or RBH Reference Series in-wall in a well built Home Theater you'd be amazed. Basically it costs a lot o cash to get in-walls that really sound as good or better than free standing speakers.

The system I suggested is really on the low end.


----------



## goose (Sep 5, 2007)

Keep us posted on what you decide. :bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

For projectors... check out the new Panny 2000 ... it is supposed to be the bomb of 1080p pj's and at a remarkable price. I want one sooooo bad. From what I understand it's ready to go straight out of the box.


----------

